# Feeding Carrots For Color?



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

So i found this video on youtube of a extreemly "super red" caribe and when read the comments the poster of the vid claims he feeds the piranha carrots every other day to get this color.

what do you guys think load of bull and the piranha is just naturaly this bright, or could there be some truth in this?

here the vid:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

It's true that carrots will enhance colour. Forgot what it is that's in them or what colours (red or orrange, forgot), but it's true.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes... Carrots have a lot of carotene in them. This cariba is amazing !!!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Caroten is what makes you orange, ive heard about it in humans but in fish? and also would carrots be healthy for a piranha?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

VinceC_69 said:


> Caroten is what makes you orange, ive heard about it in humans but in fish? and also would carrots be healthy for a piranha?


Yes, you just have to get them to eat the carrots... You'll find caroten in shrimps also(mostly in the shell).


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy FLERKING SHNIT!!!

can I feed my red bellies carrots?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Vitachem contains carotene, so does tilapia, salmon, shrimp and some others... good luck getting them to eat carrots.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's an interesting read which was fairly recent...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/198705-color-enhancing-experiment/


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

My buddy loved the color on my P's, -my tanks are loaded with cherry shrimp for algea cleanup, and food source.

He got the idea to insert small slivers of carrots in silversides gut cavity, and his sanchezi looked amazing after a month or so.

Thought I would share


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> My buddy loved the color on my P's, -my tanks are loaded with cherry shrimp for algea cleanup, and food source.
> 
> He got the idea to insert small slivers of carrots in silversides gut cavity, and his sanchezi looked amazing after a month or so.
> 
> Thought I would share


might have to try that Dippy. Ever since I changed my rhoms primary diet over to smelt, his colors have drastically gone down hill. That little trick sounds cheap and may show some improvement.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

but how about health wise? can slipping them carrots cause problems dow the road?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

VinceC_69 said:


> but how about health wise? can slipping them carrots cause *problems dow the road*?


Increased vision at night?









If you want them to eat carrots, make your own food... you can add shrimp, salmon, pellets, talpia, worms, squid, etc etc etc. Basically anything you want! Blend it up, and either make gelatin cubes or frozen cubes. A great trick is a piece of eggcrate and a cookie sheet, spread the food in and freeze it overnight. The next day you have tons of frozen cubes that contain anything and everything you could want to feed your fish.

google "DIY fish food recipe" and check out what other people have used.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

He's not taking it...I think he knows I'm trying to trick him.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

hmm, interesting I just read the back of my piranhas pellet packaging, (Hikari:Carnivorous sticks) heres what it reads:

"The use of state of the art bio-technology allows us to develop the highest grade of carotenoid availible today which promotes active color development and retention. your fish will look their best all year round!"

guess theres no need to try and slip em carrots lol.



Lifer374 said:


> He's not taking it...I think he knows I'm trying to trick him.
> 
> View attachment 203823


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Lifer374 said:


> He's not taking it...I think he knows I'm trying to trick him.
> 
> View attachment 203823


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I would like to add that he took small slivers of carrots, way smaller than that, and did that.
He also made sure they were completely hidden, small sharp pieces that he actually stuck into the side of the fish, in the gut area.

Hope that helped!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Lifer374 said:


> He's not taking it...I think he knows I'm trying to trick him.
> 
> View attachment 203823


NPOTM

That picture is amazing









Try hiding it near the guy like dippy said... I have had success sneaking in pellets by making a small incision and stuffing w.e I'm feeding full of pellets... kind of like stuffed chicken breast.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

The vid is true, I use to feed my reds home made carrot based fish food. The carrots did help with added Cichlid gold that was grinded up into a power and added into the carrot paste I made. After I mixed the two ingredients together, I put it in a small ZipLock bag and flattened it as thin as I could. Then I froze the pack and used it the same way I would use a large single peice of blood worms, by breaking peices off of it and feeding it to my reds.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Man never thought of that. My pygos are fed top floatig gpellets so I gotta try feeding them chunks of carrots. I thought pygos main staple in the wild are berries and nuts so I dont see why some veggies would bother them.


----------

